# RSO verses FECO



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi peeps,,, need some opinions pleaseView attachment DSCF4524.jpg


View attachment DSCF4525.jpg


View attachment DSCF4523.jpg


I bought the Megahome distiller from my local grow shop. 229.00 dollars. We have an ounce of mixed strains in the freezer as well as the Everclear.

I use the Magic Butter Machine (MBM) and love it for RSO... As far as I can figure Feco (full extract cannabis oil) is RSO without the chlorophyll.  The MBM does a 4 hour tincture that we turn into oil.

The Megahome does a 6 minute wash in frozen booze and frozen herb.  I am having trouble believing the wash will be as strong as the tincture.

I would like your opinions. Should I try the feco? 6 min wash or...

Should i do a tincture and then finish and reclaim the booze in the megahome?

What are your thoughts on chlorophyll?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2016)

Chlorophyll tastes nasty.  But other than that, I don't think it really changes the quality of the extract.  I personally would be for running a batch both ways and compare them.


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2016)

The folks at Dabgenius run alcohol extraction at -20F. At that temp, alcohol won't extract chlorophyll.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you both.   I will do both THG... I will do the 6 min frozen today.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

umbra said:


> The folks at Dabgenius run alcohol extraction at -20F. At that temp, alcohol won't extract chlorophyll.



But does a 6 min frozen equal a 4 hour run?  Thank you Umbra

Thank you THG.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 6, 2016)

Rose I hope you don't mind me posting this just thought it was a really good video Its kind of what you're up to  she uses some dry ice some Everclear and I think a machine 
 kind of like what you're using 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=65hDL2tnoNA


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't mind a bit... Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

I think i will do that... very cool....literally.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 6, 2016)

You're welcome Rose I can't wait to see how it turns out for you because this is how I was thinking of doing it myself  I just couldn't figure out what kind of machine it was she was using


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 6, 2016)

I am curious what the yield is on something like this. What part of the plant (trim, popcorn, etc) did you use and what was the yield of extract per ounce of plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Hackerman, this was one ounce of a mixed pot.   With RSO, i usually get 5 mil per ounce, or in the olden days, 2015, I used a pound to make an ounce. I used only bud, no trim. I don't have trim this year... _*)(*)(%$^%#^ thrip.

So I did it. It was very easy. Nothing distilling yet..Finished at 12:40 probably used a little over half of a half gallon. I will keep you posted.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

Singing in a high pitched voice...AWESOME... there is clear booze coming out of that machine...woohoo!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2016)

Good job Rose. You got skills.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok, it is done... can't open the lid for 20 min but i think i got all the everclear back.. so exciting... can't wait to see what is inside.  Will it be too thin for a syring? will it be as strong as my rso??? these are the things i wonder... Time to smoke a joint away from the booze...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2016)

Put some on a cracker and find out,,,yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2016)

Well that was a minor disappointment.. Barely 3 mil and had to cut it w/ a tiny bit of coconut oil. There was hash like dry stuff on the sides of the machine that should have been in with the oil... so not the best for the first run... I ended up putting it on a coffee warmer to get it liquid enough to get into the syringe... It was very dry... The good news is I got all the everclear back.


----------

